# [Feb.] Is Cancun in October a mistake?



## DebBrown

I've confirmed a unit for mid-October in Cancun but keep wondering if its a mistake to book during hurricane season.  I know I can get trip insurance but that doesn't save my vacation.

For those of you travel often to Cancun or have kept track of the past hurricanes, is this a big risk?

Deb


----------



## maja651

Wilma, "the big one" hit Cancun in October a couple of years ago. That said, I believe most hurricanes hit in September.  Technically, the hurricane season goes from June 1 to November 30, so really, any time is a risk during that time.  You just never know.  We traded our spring weeks last year to go in October and had great weather.  We liked it so much in fact, we recently purchased 2 weeks in the fall (last week of October and 1st week of November) at the Haciendas.  

I guess it really all boils down to the amount of risk you are willing to take.  If you want zero risk, go from from December 1 to May 31.

Michelle


----------



## Dave M

As this site suggests, the chances that your Cancun vacation will be ruined are very, very slim. With only two major hurricane hits in the resort's entire tourist history, going then seems like odds worth taking.


----------



## naudette

We were just south of Cancun from November 2 - Nov. 9 of this year.  Best weather we've ever experienced in Mexico.  Mid 80's and NO humidity.  Good hair days every day!  I would go again in Nov. in a heartbeat.  I know that you asked about October, but I figured it was close.


----------



## DebBrown

Thank you for your reassurance!  I guess I just needed someone to tell me not to worry.   Dave, that site is pretty convincing.

nj and Michelle, It's good to hear you enjoyed your fall trips to Cancun.  This will be my birthday trip and I can't help that I was born in October. 

Deb


----------



## laynemiller

Your chances are pretty slim, sitting in a shelter for four days with 800 of our closest friends, 200+ mph winds and 60 inches of rain makes for lots of stories to tell for me. I just finished reliving the experience tonight as I showed photos of Wilma's damage to my photography college class. It's over two years ago now but the experience still makes my shiver. I'd try October again, but I think my lovely wife would veto the idea.
Layne


----------



## maja651

DebBrown said:


> Thank you for your reassurance!  I guess I just needed someone to tell me not to worry.   Dave, that site is pretty convincing.
> 
> nj and Michelle, It's good to hear you enjoyed your fall trips to Cancun.  This will be my birthday trip and I can't help that I was born in October.
> 
> Deb



Deb,

You are going to have a great time!   When in October will you be going and where did you get confirmation to stay?  (Just curious).


----------



## blr666

We went early August, had perfect weather the first week and then we got Hurrincane Dean the second week.  I guess we were due since we've been traveling to Mexico during Hurricane season for 14 years.  Dean was our first one.  We escaped to Mexico City though and had a great time there instead.


----------



## DebBrown

maja651 said:


> Deb,
> 
> You are going to have a great time!   When in October will you be going and where did you get confirmation to stay?  (Just curious).



We'll be there mid-October at the new Westin Lagunamar.  I couldn't resist trying out the new resort.  I think our checkin is October 10 before the Columbus Day holiday.

Deb


----------



## tonyg

I love October in Cancun. September and very early October are very quiet, but things really start picking up in week 42. Sure beats the crowds of spring.


----------



## Jim McLaren

tonyg said:


> I love October in Cancun. September and very early October are very quiet,  but things really start picking up in week 42.


Tony,
Sounds like you're the man to ask about Cancun.  DW are planning to go there in week 44 in 2009 (our 25th wedding anniversary).  I'm planning on exchanging through SFX, figuring they have plenty of availability. It sounds to me like Cancun is starting to get busy then and the exchange won't be as easy as I had thought it might be.  No worries yet, still 21 months away.  It's good to know I needn't worry about hurricanes.
Jim


----------



## BSQ

if it is, I sure haven't noticed it to be a mistake.  I've been going to Cancun for almost 20 years during October and the weather is mostly nice.  We usually have one solid day of rain, otherwise it's very hot and very humid and we get pop up thundershowers in the afternoons that are over quickly. 

2005 we had a lot of rain, but it was also a year that had more tropical activity than usual.  This past year we had the most perfect weather I can ever remember.  

We've only had a hurricane make landfall in Cancun once since we've been going in October during our particular week. 

if it's something that stresses you out, purchase travel insurance (but read the fine print carefully and make sure it covers your needs).  Also, as it gets close to your vacation, try not to stress over every tropical depression report. : )


----------



## jschmidt

My wife and I have being going to Cancun in late October and early November for thirty years (weeks 42, 43 & 44) and have only had one hurricane, Wilma, mess us up during that time (it hit the end of week 41).  One in thirty isn’t bad odds!  One year Gilberto hit two or three weeks before we got there.

We went to Cancun both times after the hurricanes hit and came away with great stories and memories.  After the hurricanes the restaurants are offering 2 or 3 drinks for the price of one just to get you in there.

Cancun is not very busy during October.


----------



## ace2000

I paid for my daughter's honeymoon at the Aventura Spa and got a bargain at that time of year.  It may pay off to wait.  AI fees were drastically reduced, plus they threw in 3 days free...  There was a hurricane that went through there the previous month but didn't do any major damage.

Scott


----------



## John Cummings

We were in Cancun for 2 weeks in October, 2005. Never again will we do that. We got hit with a severe tropical storm that prevented us from doing anything for 5 days and then we just left one week before Wilma hit. We are going to the Grand Mayan - Riviera Maya for 2 weeks this April.


----------



## tonyg

It's not that hard a trade at all. Just avoid going there if John C. is planning on going. 




Jim McLaren said:


> Tony,
> Sounds like you're the man to ask about Cancun.  DW are planning to go there in week 44 in 2009 (our 25th wedding anniversary).  I'm planning on exchanging through SFX, figuring they have plenty of availability. It sounds to me like Cancun is starting to get busy then and the exchange won't be as easy as I had thought it might be.  No worries yet, still 21 months away.  It's good to know I needn't worry about hurricanes.
> Jim


----------



## ddesal

My sister went to Cancun last October and she swears she and her family won't go back any other month.  She said that the weather was perfect.  I stayed at the Westin Lagunamar last February and you're in for a treat. It's a beautiful resort.  The only down side was that it was unusually cool and windy for Feburary and the pool wasn't heated so we didn't get to enjoy the swim up bar.  We had a nice time sitting around the pool anyway.


----------



## quezsmith

We have been going week 40/41 for about 14 years now and we've only had REALLY bad weather once (Oct. 2005 - and boy was is bad).  A few times it has rained for a day or 2 but that never ruined our vacation.  We still had a great time.  We used the rain days to go to the ruins such as Chichen Itza or to the Zoo or Shopping.  If you are a scuba diver then you can dive the caverns during bad weather.

Jan


----------

